
Ask HN: Logout or close tab? - ParameterOne
Regardless of the site, do you usually logout or do you just close the browser?<p>I ask because today in my settings on Linkedin I found that I had over 50 open sessions!  And then the same thing on my Pinterest!  Does it matter?
======
BillBohan
I always log out. I cannot think of any advantage to remaining logged in. I
can easily envision disadvantages to remaining logged in whether those reasons
are real or imaginary. I also lock the door to my apartment when I leave.
There are people who will take advantage of any opportunity they find.

------
tradersam
I usually close the tab. Especially in incognito/private browsing, it does
almost the same thing as pressing log out.

Now for sites like LinkedIn/Pinterest, they keep your session open on the
server side, which might be a good reason to log out.

